# Crybaby Wins at the Giants Game



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Yard Barker:



> At the San Francisco Giants and Los Angeles Dodgers game Tuesday night, some grey-hooded child knows how to get his way. After not even attempting to reach for the foul ball falling into the row in front of him, the kid used his age as a benefactor to maybe get that game ball from the couple in the row in front of them. Pouting, arms-crossed, shaking uncontrollably and complaining to his father while all unbeknownst that he was spotted by the Comcast Sportsnet Bay Area broadcasters during the game.
> 
> You can go ahead and mark this as a victory for all spoiled children in America. Although he was not able to get the fouled game ball from the couple in front of him, the Comcast Sportsnet broadcasters and the Giants hand him his own ball due to him being the star of the telecast that night. But the real winner is the little kid sitting next to "little grey-hooded child." He remains calm and focused on the game, prepared for another chance at foul ball glory, and he gets a ball as well as "little grey-hood."
> 
> Nice lesson to teach the kids MLB. A temper-tantrum can earn a reward if put on television. Next game I attend and a foul ball falls near me, the shirt is getting ripped and I'll expect a real wooden game bat from a player of my choice.


Video


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That was ridiculous to see. My parents would have given me a reason to cry and pout.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... I am not sure that article could have spun it in a more negative light then the video actually shown.

I have a 10 and 3yrd... If you want to see some tantrums (that don't yeild any results), stop on by. 

That young boy was disappointed, but if that is the new definition of "temper-tamptrum"... wholy moly has that standard dropped to some new levels.

Kid didn't even break a tear... and was tring to explain it to his dad.. "I had it"... and it was snagged from me...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... I am not sure that article could have spun it in a more negative light then the video actually shown.
> 
> I have a 10 and 3yrd... If you want to see some tantrums (that don't yeild any results), stop on by.
> 
> ...


He never even attempted to catch it, IMO. He still acted like a wuss...I'd have been embarrassed as a dad. :lol:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... I am not sure that article could have spun it in a more negative light then the video actually shown.
> 
> I have a 10 and 3yrd... If you want to see some tantrums (that don't yeild any results), stop on by.
> 
> ...


I saw this earlier today.

I tend to agree with you, Earl... Mine are 7 and 3, and I've seen "that look" quite a few times. Usually, 30 seconds later, the look is gone and they're back on their way.

I didn't think the boy's reaction was all that far out of line. What little boy wouldn't be bummed that a foul ball got caught by the person right next to him.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It isn't so much that his reaction was out of line... as it was that he was rewarded for not doing anything (he didn't catch a ball and was pouting)... so next time he doesn't get something, he has now learned the way to try and get it.

That's a bad precedent to set.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It isn't so much that his reaction was out of line... as it was that he was rewarded for not doing anything (he didn't catch a ball and was pouting)... so next time he doesn't get something, *he has now learned the way to try and get it*.
> 
> That's a bad precedent to set.


That's a lesson that he's learned by this point already (one way or another). My youngest is 3, and he knows already that having an attitude isn't going to get him anywhere (well, actually, it might get him _somewhere_... but not the somewhere he's hoping to go!) Heck, that's the first lesson a baby learns at birth - throw a fit and get your needs taken care of.... Then, as they get older, the parents either break them of that habit or allow it to continue. But I guarantee he didn't learn anything at that game that he didn't already know.

IMO, I didn't think he was pouting to get his own way, or pouting to try and get the ball... He reacted to the fact that the ball was "that close" and he didn't get it. If the kid had really thrown a fit and got the ball, I'd have a problem with it, but in this case, I don't have an issue with the boy getting a replacement ball.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They even highlighted it on CNN today...

I really don't think he pouted to get the ball... he was just really disappointed that he didn't get one that close.

I've seen first hand, tantrums and actions of multiple children... that do so, to get their way.... and all they end up with is a grounding, and time in their bed.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The video sure isn't clear what happened as the ball arrived, but having watched grandkids and great grandkids, I agree with Earl. This was not a temper tantrum, nor a meltdown, or anything. It was pure, normal frustration. 

Then, the gift of a ball becomes, in my mind, a really nice gesture from the station and team. Not a reward, not a buy out, but a "hey, lets do something nice for this kid." 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

This whole story I think has grown out of control, having watched the entire game and how this developed it was actually a fun thing. The CSNBA crew is always looking for unique people in the audience. This kid happened to miss the ball, the first time you saw it you really didn't notice the kid. After coming back from a commercial break Kruk and Kuip went back to the kid and showed how he pouted with no luck in getting the ball. This actually went on for quite a few innings going back to the kid, laughing at the situation, marveling at how much the son looked like his dad. Then you could see phones going off, calls and texts coming into the entire area "hey you're on TV." I think in the end Krukow and Kuiper felt bad and sent the ball to the child. This is far from the 1st time they have sent a ball to a fan after they were on camera for an extended period of time. It was a cute event that some Nat'l media wanted to make a bigger deal out of. 

I thought the bigger part of the game was the person sitting in the front row with a GIANT panda head on the entire game, not the panda hat but a full head. Anyone that watches Giants games on a regular basis knows that they really play up the audience, in fact the "ball dudes" and some fans have become famous for being on the broadcasts.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the insights, sum_random_dork. The video sure sounded like that was what was going on.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The kid looks like he's only a bit older than my oldest so he's maybe 5. 6 tops. Not even really a tantrum.


----------

